# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Un scientifique annonce qu'il sera un jour possible d'uploader son cerveau dans un PC

## Katleen Erna

*Un scientifique annonce qu'il sera un jour possible d'uploader son cerveau dans un PC, qui se porte volontaire pour tenter l'exprience ?*

Bruce Katz, expert en Intelligence Artificielle, enseignant  l'Universit de Sussex au Royaume Uni, auteur des livres Neuroengineering the Future, et Digital Design, est un scientifique dont le srieux et la notorit ne sont plus  dmontrer.

Il vient pourtant d'annoncer que nous sommes en passe de connaitre une neuro-revolution "qui remodlera totalement" nos manires de "percevoir, savoir et ressentir", de mme que notre "identit personnelle".

Les dcouvertes en matire de neuroengineering avanceraient de manire exponentielle, passant de l'laboration d'outils comme les implants cochlear  de nouveaux qui amlioreront et acclreront la pense pour la soustraire " son tat de prisonnire du corps humain" et lui offrir "une existence de plate-forme indpendante".

Selon Katz, il sera un jour possible, sans avoir a attendre que la nature produise cette trs rare combinaison, d'avoir un trs haut QI accompagn d'une grande crativit, grce a des substituts technologiques.
Les nouvelles technologies neurologiques ont pour but d'abolir les limites du cerveau humain, dont les plus importantes seraient la mmoire  court terme, et celle  long terme (que Katz compare a la capacit d'un disque dur de 1990). 

Poussant la comparaison informatique un peu plus loin, il dclare : "Le cerveau est un bon systme d'exploitation, mais chaque neurone n'a qu'un processeur lent.", avant de poursuivre, au sens propre cette fois : "La meilleure chose  faire serait de tlcharger le cerveau dans une machine dernier cri, ce qui sera possible dans quelques dcennies".

Selon lui, librer l'esprit de son organe mou et limit permettra  l'tre humain de manipuler directement ses penses, ce dont il rsultera un gain incroyable d'intelligence, de crativit et de sentiment d'harmonie avec les autres o l'Univers sera un grand tout.

Il sera donc possible, dans un futur proche, d'uploader son esprit dans son ordinateur. Que les imbciles se rassurent, un netbook sera suffisant dans leur cas !

Le professeur Katz propose de toucher du doigt un rve ancestral : l'immortalit. Pourra-t-on ainsi bientt voir des maisons de retraite o les tches des infirmires se rsumeront  l'poussetage de clavier ?

Verra-t-on les magasins Darty se transformer en clubs de rencontre ? "Jeune PC, garanti constructeur 5 ans, bonne interface graphique, processeur dernier cri, cherche belle machine, scan antivirus  jour, pour change de donnes" ?

Ou alors, en pleine dispute conjugale, pourra-t-on entendre : "Ca suffit maintenant Bob, arrte ou je te reboot !!" ?

Alors,  la poubelle les omega-3 ! Aprs l'galit des chances et des droits, nous aurons maintenant droit  l'galit des QI gntiquement modifis ! Et puis, a sera plus fun d'emmener les enfants voir grand-mre en 2140 : "All Azerty, on va chez Mamie, son DirectX est  jour !".

Quel bel avenir en perspective !

Source : Interview du professeur Katz pour H+Magazine

----------


## jeremybs

Donc, dans 20 ans yea je vais pouvoir tlcharger des intelligences sur mon pc.
AHHH, Je vais peut-tre me faire pirater mon cerveau. 
Sinon je pourrais avoir accs  mon cerveau en cas de perte par Wi-FI ?

----------


## Skyounet

Vraiment marrant comme tu as tourn ton article Kathleen  ::ccool:: 

Ca me surprend carrment toutes ces avances en matire de neurotechnologies, implants et compagnie.

Et pour finir : JE SUIS VOLONTAIRE  ::D: 

Surfer sur le net  mme l'esprit. Surfer sur des milliers de sites  la fois, passer de serveur en serveur. Du vrai multitaches.

J'ai hte  ::aie::

----------


## mteirek_m

Uploader un cerveau humain dans un PC n'a rien d'extraordinaire, c'est facile et  la porte de tout le monde.

Mais moi je ne le ferais pas.

----------


## Matre Kenobi

d'ici l j'espre qu'ils auront perc tous les secrets et mystres du cerveau humain, parce que sinon va y en avoir de la cervelle grille !

----------


## argonath

Et l on se rendra compte qu'un individu n'est pas la somme de ses connaissances ^^ J'attends qu'ils trouvent un programme d'apprentissage par rseau de neurones assez performant pour que la machine ne mette pas le temps d'une vie  reconstruire un individu  l'aide de ses souvenirs.

----------


## Valre

> Que les imbciles se rassurent, un netbook sera suffisant dans leur cas !


 ::bravo::

----------


## Aitone

si on peut faire l'inverse, ce sera comme Matrix.

Je pourrais transfrer tout wikipedia sur mon cerveau  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

On pourra donc faire des backups de soi mme.  ::mouarf:: 





> si on peut faire l'inverse, ce sera comme Matrix.
> 
> Je pourrais transfrer tout wikipedia sur mon cerveau



C'est vrai que ce serait bien pratique.  ::D:

----------


## yoyo88

et si on a un rhume de cerveau? 
un coup d' antivirus? ::):

----------


## Invit

Ce genre de technologies pourrait avoir un intrt mdical trs important, on pourra peut-tre s'en servir pour soigner les troubles obsessionnels compulsifs sans chirurgie.

Cependant, si cela tombait dans les mains d'entreprises prives et/ou de gouvernements pas trs bien intentionns, nous n'aurions pas de quoi nous enthousiasmer, cela ouvrirait en grand la porte de la manipulation mentale.

----------


## Remizkn

Il serait prfrable que certains cerveau reste clotur dans le crne de leur propritaire(je vise particulirement les adeptes des _skyblogs_ et autre blog ininteressant au possible).

----------


## arnaud.tlse

Et quand il y a une coupure d'lectricit ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Barsy

> Et quand il y a une coupure d'lectricit ?


Facile, on redeviendra con  ::lol::  (j'espre que les lectriciens garderont une part de leurs comptences dans leur vrai cerveaux).

----------


## BainE

Et le sexe ? un cerveau sans sexe est un cerveau malade, y a qu a voir les curs.

Nan, c'est naze.

----------


## _skip

C'est quoi cette news? Un scnario d'X-Files?  ::mouarf:: 

En tout cas il n'a pas encore t question de download, juste d'upload. Je me demande comment ils pourront donner forme aux penses sur un support informatique, en sachant que des neurones a change d'tat quand mme assez souvent.

Bref a reste de la science-fiction... encore pour quelques temps.

----------


## Remizkn

Ba dj a commence la reconnaissance de pens existe dja( un stade assez experimental pour le moment mais assez interessant).

----------


## metagoto

> Il sera donc possible, dans un futur proche, d'uploader son esprit dans son ordinateur.


Bruce Katz ne dit pas a. Ce n'est pas pour du "futur proche": _"The alternative is to free the mind from limitations of the brain by the addition of prosthetic devices and ultimately uploading it into digital form. While it is unlikely either of these (and especially the latter) will occur in the next few decades, this remains the ultimate goal of enhancement."_

Dans les annes 50, les informaticiens pensaient crer des machines rivalisant avec l'intelligence humaine... avant la fin du sicle. On sait aujourd'hui que ce n'est pas le cas du tout. Deep Blue a peut tre battu Kasparov mais ne sait rien faire d'autre. Le test de Turing n'a pas encore t pass avec succs. Bref, rien ne se passe comme prvu et c'est un grand classique. Par exemple dans les annes 40, on pensait que tout le monde aurait des voitures volantes en l'an 2000. 

Je parierai que les ides de Bruce Katz ne seront pas "matrialises" avant, allez, 150 ans au minimum, et sous une forme qu'on est incapable de prdire maintenant. Son ide de Virtual Minds est intressante mais rattacher a  l'immortalit est ridicule. A mon avis, c'est plutt du cot de la gntique et une matrise  l'chelle cellulaire qu'on fera (ou qu'on pourra faire) voluer les capacits crbrales.

----------


## GrandFather

Il y a quelque chose qui m'tonne toujours dans ces projections futuristes, c'est que le cerveau est considr comme une unit autonome, dont il suffirait de connatre suffisamment le fonctionnement biologique pour en faire une modlisation informatique. Or, le cerveau ne se limite pas au nocortex (dj d'une complexit effarante), des spcialistes en neurosciences comme Damasio mettent l'accent sur l'importance du corps et de son tat dans beaucoup de processus crbraux tels que la naissance des sentiments et la mmorisation  long terme.

Bref, il ne suffit pas d'uploader le cerveau, il va falloir s'occuper aussi des priphriques.  :;):

----------


## Kenji

> Bref, il ne suffit pas d'uploader le cerveau, il va falloir s'occuper aussi des priphriques.


Oui d'ailleurs je crois que Creative s'est port volontaire pour s'en occuper  ::mouarf::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Et le sexe ? un cerveau sans sexe est un cerveau malade, y a qu a voir les curs.
> 
> Nan, c'est naze.


 ::lol::  ::ccool::

----------


## Alain B.

> On pourra donc faire des backups de soi mme.



Qu'est ce que j'ai fait de mon dvd "Freejack" ?

----------


## Monstros Velu

le "OutOfMemoryException" prend donc tout son sens...

----------


## BiM

Bonjour,

Perso, j'imagine plus ce genre de possibilits dans le sens d'une sauvegarde des souvenirs et connaissances. Cela permettrait ainsi de pouvoir transmettre des connaissances de faon exhaustives (autant dans une entreprise quand dans un intert historique ou mdical, conserver et rapprendre les connaissances d'autres personnes pour pouvoir transmettre (en cas de dmission, de maladie ou de dcs) et enrichir ses connaissances).

D'un autre ct, on pourrait sauvegarder sa mmoire en cas d'amnsie ou bien tout simplement pour raconter  ses petits-enfants une tranche de vie  :;):

----------


## LooserBoy

> D'un autre ct, on pourrait sauvegarder sa mmoire en cas d'amnsie ou bien tout simplement pour raconter  ses petits-enfants une tranche de vie


Le principe de l'hritage est sympa en effet...

- Alors tu vois mon petit ceci est la mmoire de gran'pp...
- Alors, ce n'est pas une lgende? A l'poque, ils avaient des ordinateurs aussi gros, aussi peu puissants et aussi peu cologiques?
- Eh... oui, tu vois...  ::aie::

----------


## gtraxx

C'est assez discutable :



> On pourra donc faire des backups de soi mme.


Faire un backup de ses propres connerie sur un support  ::aie:: . 
Ta femme te dirai: _ j'ai la preuve que tu a tir la voisine, je l'ai sur ma cl USB aprs ta sauvegarde de la semaine dernire_  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nyal

> Le principe de l'hritage est sympa en effet...
> 
> - Alors tu vois mon petit ceci est la mmoire de gran'pp...
> - Alors, ce n'est pas une lgende? A l'poque, ils avaient des ordinateurs aussi gros, aussi peu puissants et aussi peu cologiques?
> - Eh... oui, tu vois...


Les vendeurs de camscopes et d'appareils photos risquent de ne pas tre d'accord. C'est leur business a  ::D: 
Je pense que le Mr aura sa chance cette anne : [ame]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prix_Ig_Nobel[/ame]

Celle-ci me fait toujours rigoler :



> pour leur travail de recherche et dveloppement sur une arme chimique, la  bombe gay , qui rend les soldats ennemis sexuellement irrsistibles pour leurs frres d'armes.


J'imagine bien la scne  ::):

----------


## F.Saad

il a mal interpreter ghost in the shell :l

----------


## Lyche

> [...]Deep Blue a peut tre battu Kasparov mais ne sait rien faire d'autre. [...]


Battu battu, c'est un grand mot hein.
1- Kasparov n'a pas jou au maximum de ses capacit pour les 2 dernires parties.
2- Une tude montre que si de grands joueurs s'entrainaient durant quelques mois face  un logiciel de type "Deep Blue" ils finiraient par gagner en trouvant la faille dans la dfense. Bien qu'avec les Processeurs actuels a pourrait prendre un peu plus que quelques mois (20Millions de coups calculs par minute a laisse rveur!)
3- Une polmique voudrait que Kasparov se soit laiss perdre pour d'obscures raisons..  ::roll:: 
4- Kasparov  toujours pens que Karpov jouait derrire le PC et que Deep blue n'tait pas capable de le battre  ::aie::

----------


## metagoto

> Battu battu, c'est un grand mot hein.
> 1- Kasparov n'a pas jou au maximum de ses capacit pour les 2 dernires parties.
> 2- Une tude montre que si de grands joueurs s'entrainaient durant quelques mois face  un logiciel de type "Deep Blue" ils finiraient par gagner en trouvant la faille dans la dfense. Bien qu'avec les Processeurs actuels a pourrait prendre un peu plus que quelques mois (20Millions de coups calculs par minute a laisse rveur!)
> 3- Une polmique voudrait que Kasparov se soit laiss perdre pour d'obscures raisons.. 
> 4- Kasparov  toujours pens que Karpov jouait derrire le PC et que Deep blue n'tait pas capable de le battre


Il est quand mme admis que, historiquement, Deep Blue a battu Kasparov. Certes, ce fut serr. Un programme nomm Chinook est mathmatiquement imbattable au jeu de dames. Du brute force et des grosses bases de donnes arriveront  battre (disons, ne pas perdre contre) n'importe qui au jeu d'chec un jour (de l'ordre de 10^120 positions), et a n'a rien d'extravagant en soi puisque c'est calculable.

----------


## Mat.M

Salut, ce n'est plus de la science-fiction; il est parfaitement possible de "scanner" l'activit crbrale et de restituer les stimulus sous forme d'impulsions lectriques..




> Le professeur Katz propose de toucher du doigt un rve ancestral : l'immortalit. Pourra-t-on ainsi bientt voir des maisons de retraite o les tches des infirmires se rsumeront  l'poussetage de clavier ?


cela pose des questions philosophiques basiques ? Qu'est-ce que la vie, la mort ? Imaginons si je meurs juste avant que l'on puisse rsoudre l'immortalit,alors j'aurais perdu quelque chose.

----------


## souviron34

> Salut, ce n'est plus de la science-fiction; il est parfaitement possible de "scanner" l'activit crbrale et de restituer les stimulus sous forme d'impulsions lectriques..


tu t'avances beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Mat.M

> tu t'avances beaucoup



justement ! cela peut donner lieu  des dbats philosophiques intressants !  ::mouarf::   :;):

----------


## JulienDuSud

Ben je serais jalou de moi mme sous forme de pc perso ! J'aurais un clone de moi qui sera immortel, mais pas moi, car je suis condamn  rester dans un corps organique et mortel.

Aprs, savoir si l'immortalit est une bonne chose ou pas, c'est un autre dbat, mais avoir l'ternit pour tout apprendre, c'est motivant ! (sauf quand on arrive au point o on sait tout  ::aie:: )

----------


## souviron34

> mais avoir l'ternit pour tout apprendre, c'est motivant !


 :8O:  j'aurais plutt dit le contraire...

----------


## JulienDuSud

> j'aurais plutt dit le contraire...


Boah, suffira de tlcharger l'API d'apprentissage le plus performant  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

> Ben je serais jalou de moi mme sous forme de pc perso ! J'aurais un clone de moi qui sera immortel, mais pas moi, car je suis condamn  rester dans un corps organique et mortel.


Meuh non !! bientt on sera immortels !! Prix Nobels de mdecine 2009

----------


## gtraxx

Je vois dj le truc, si on aurais possibilit de s'uploader le cerveau, 
on peu dj prvoir une API d'auto upload dans divers langage  ::yaisse3:: 
Sans oublier le rseau social *CloneBook*  ou *Brain twitter* pour les clones sur cl USB ou disque dur externe  ::dehors:: 
On peu distinctement apercevoir les groupes :
Cerveau partitions 3Les parties oubliMerde je sais plus mon nomPhysique de rve
Sans oublier les sites de rencontre pour les clones du cervelet:
Brain peopleMeetic cervelet V
Enfin, les appareils du march:
Bphone (disque de 3 terras pour une sauvegarde)
 ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

y a pas que les connaissances qui compte, faudrait aussi un simulateur pour tout ce qui est phromone et autres joyeusets chimique dans le cerveau. Sinon ce sera un belle machine  calculer, mais aucune emotion  ::D: 


PS: je suis pas volontaire. On a bien dit copier, ca voudrais dire deux "moi"  l'arriver (un mcanique, un biologique), et je voudrais pas (je me connais quand meme) que mon deuxime moi se mette  exiger de faire valoir ses droits sur mes possessions  ::D:

----------


## aityahia

j'espre que a sera un copier/coller et non un couper/coller

----------


## tchize_

pire, du refactoring  ::D:

----------


## _skip

> pire, du refactoring


La religion ne servirait plus  rien alors?

 ::dehors::

----------


## tchize_

> La religion ne servirait plus  rien alors?


Ca se serait plutot les design patterns  ::D: 

Maintenant, avec le gars dans un PC, "Dieu cra l'homme a son image" a fait peur  ::D:

----------


## gtraxx

> Dieu cra l'homme a son image


Et l'homme s'auto cra (sauvegardera) dans son PC  ::aie::

----------

